# BGE Owners



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

There's a new cook in town!!! Just wait Scott, you are going down brother:moon:letsdrink










Just put together my large BGE that I picked up from www.escambiaelectric.com Thanks fer the family members that put me on to Sky and them!!! Ya'll just wait fer them cooking reports to start flowing!!!:letsdrink


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!

2 pieces of advise:

1.Rake the coals to get the dust below after EVERY use (otherwise the grate will get clogged and you'll get frustrated trying to control the temp. Rake the dust from below after every few burns.

2. "burp" the lid when it's hot... otherwise say goodbye to the hair on your hand and arm.

The first one was a BIG learning point for me...

Have fun!!!

Jim


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

NO FOOD pictures between the hours of 8 and 12. You were once one of use peasants. How about a BGE cookoff, you can all bring your plates to me and Twinkie for official judging.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Jason!! I sure am missing mine this week!! Can't wait to see some of those cooking reports! I only clean mine out after a 10 # bag of natural lump. I stir the coals around before i put in the electric starter. I have cooked a whole 20 # bag before getting the ash out. I did start having trouble with that much ash. With the 10# bags i get at Wal-Mart i only clean ash out after 10#'s.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, I learned the burp method the hard way!!!:doh:letsdrink Not much hair left after bringing the BGE to bout 500 degrees:letsdrink

Michael, I broke the lunch rule........:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink I was gentle though!:letsdrink

Scott, I bought some of the dragon breath stuff so about every 2 cookings oughta do it fer me...It's all going to be trial and error fer a bit....But thanks to all fer the advice and thatnks to Sky and the gang at Escambia Electric!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

> *jim t (2/24/2010)*
> 
> 2. "burp" the lid when it's hot... otherwise say goodbye to the hair on your hand and arm.




+1


----------

